# stabilizing/strengthening spalted beech blanks?



## mattyts (26 Jul 2013)

I have got quite a few standard sized spalted beech blanks but they are very soft and almost impossible to turn without splitting,i thought i could try to strengthen them by soaking them in something like resin,would this work? I could also use a vacuum system to ensure the 'strengthener' soaks and penetrates the blanks

Thoughts on this idea please?


----------



## chipmunk (26 Jul 2013)

This probably sounds a bit brutal but...

...unless the blanks are very beautifully spalted I'd be tempted to say that it sounds like a lot of effort and expense to go to in order to save cheap and relatively low value wood.

The wood hardener used on rotten joinery timber would work, as would thin CA glue, but it may be more effective (also cost-effective) on part-turned items rather than the blanks themselves IMHO.

Sorry but I HTH
Jon


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2013)

In the past I have used thin CA glue, and regularly use cellulose thinners to harden up small 'soft spots' but in general I now go with the previous comment:-


chipmunk":1k7cvtv8 said:


> .....unless the blanks are very beautifully spalted I'd be tempted to say that it sounds like a lot of effort and expense to go to in order to save cheap and relatively low value wood..Jon



Too many times I have expended precious hours and piggy bank funds fighting a chunk of the stuff that has gone too far beyond a 'good from the tool finish' only to be moderately pleased with the result, or even ending up with firewood.
I have now hardened myself to be ruthlessly selective with the stuff, with a final 'if in doubt' decision going no further than the first couple of tool passes.


----------



## marcros (26 Jul 2013)

that said, it is an interesting question, even if not used on these blanks. The application that springs to mind is tool handles, where resin impregnation could be useful. Is it do-able in a home workshop?


----------



## rileytoolworks (26 Jul 2013)

marcros":9d3gjl56 said:


> that said, it is an interesting question, even if not used on these blanks. The application that springs to mind is tool handles, where resin impregnation could be useful. Is it do-able in a home workshop?




Yep.


----------



## marcros (26 Jul 2013)

c'mon Adam, are you going to give some pointers?!

How is the cleanup going by the way?


----------



## rileytoolworks (26 Jul 2013)

Cleanup is still ongoing. Boy do I keep hold of some rubbish.
If you google 'Cactus Juice Stabilizer', you'll find far more in the way of explanation than I can provide.

All the best.
Adam.


----------



## marcros (26 Jul 2013)

thanks. I will do so.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jul 2013)

I keep a jar of 50:50 cellulose:cell'sanding sealer which soaks in well and firms up/binds the surface a bit which I find helps for final turning and sanding. You might want to slap a couple of coats on, see if it helps.


----------



## woodyturner (26 Jul 2013)

When a beautiful bit of wood has rotted a bit to far I soak it in Ronseal Wet Rot Wood Hardener £8.99 a tin from screw fix or most DIY stores I cut the pen blanks a bit over size drill them out and put them in the treatment let it soak in pour the remainder back in the tin when the blank is dry I re-drill it just to make sure the hole is the right size and it works I hope this is of help to you 
Regards Woody


----------

